# Need parts-Wilcox Crittenden Imperial 51 Head



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have a traditional gaff-rigged schooner with an old but good Imperial 51. Raw water intake doesn't draw water due to wearout of cam and seal parts that are not made any more. Do you know of an old Imperial 51 or Junior model (they have the same innards) I can get my hands on for the parts?
Thanks!


----------



## svsirius (Jan 14, 2007)

You can probably have a local tool and die shop make one up. I needed to that a few years ago for the push rods on the pump which are also no longer available.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

MikeDTaber said:


> I have a traditional gaff-rigged schooner with an old but good Imperial 51. Raw water intake doesn't draw water due to wearout of cam and seal parts that are not made any more. Do you know of an old Imperial 51 or Junior model (they have the same innards) I can get my hands on for the parts?
> Thanks!


I have those parts


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have those parts from an imperial head I removed from my boat last year. You are welcome to them. E mail [email protected].


----------

